# Hi new horse owner here



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

Well first time in about 20 years .Im Lisa I grew up in Memphis in walking horse show barns and have alwasy had walkers growing up .I have been dorment in the horse world my whole adult life until this past Sunday.This is my pretty boy.He is a 5 year old gelding named Diego.I was wanting a walker but when I saw him I said what the hay lets give paints a try
























http://i315.photobucket.com/albums/ll455/classyk9cuts/030-3.jpg


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum  He sure is a pretty boy, I can see why you converted. Are you from Texas? Thats the only Wylie I know of :lol:


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome! Glad you've rejoined the horse world!


----------



## Diegosmom (Jul 12, 2009)

Yep north of Dallas. Yeah Sunday I was actually gonna like at 3 horses him being the only non walker and he was the first I went to look at and after riding him for about an hour realizing the bounce wasn't so bad and he didn't to be as stubern as I remember our horses being I said I'll take him. He is very fast and wants to get up and go. His only real vice is he is head shy but in the last couple if days that I have worked with him I've gottin him to let me mess with his ears. I just have a lot of desensitizing to do he is a spooky horse


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If the head shyness doesn't get better, don't rule out the physical. My mare who is usually very not head shy, became that way last summer. After much messing about, I took her to the vet who sedated her so we could get a good look. She had a tick waaay down in her ear :shock: After it cleared up she was fine. Just an FYI


----------

